# New iPad Mini



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2012)

New iPads, as just seen in the keynote

Incl. new iPad Mini,

iPad Mini, iPad with Retina Display, and iPad 2 compared  http://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/

Mini

Height:
7.87 inches (200 mm)
Width:
5.3 inches (134.7 mm)
Depth:
0.28 inch (7.2 mm)
Weight (Wi-Fi):
0.68 pound (308 g)
Weight (Wi-Fi + Cellular):
0.69 pound (312 g)

Same resolution as on the full sized ones:
7.9-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit Multi-Touch display with IPS technology
1024-by-768 resolution at 163 pixels per inch (ppi)
Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating
Also same camera resolution 

US prices

Wi-Fi
16GB
$329
32GB
$429
64GB
$529
Wi-Fi + Cellular
16GB
$459
32GB
$559
64GB
$659

Thoughts?

Who wants one?

I do have a current iPad, but that's tempting as a replacement... it would be a nicer size for carrying it around.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2012)

I want that new Mac Mini!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2012)

I sent my wife my Christmas wish list.

It went something like this:

http://www.apple.com/imac/

http://www.apple.com/mac-mini/

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

http://www.apple.com/ipad/

http://www.converse.com/#/products/Sneakers/JackPurcell/132758C


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I sent my wife my Christmas wish list.
> 
> It went something like this:
> 
> ...



I doubt she'll give those to you and say goodbye to sex if you still ask for them.  I bet she asks you to sleep on the couch if you ask for those items


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 24, 2012)

Really? Withholding sex for Converse sneakers?
The Apple things are just your normal household "completers" - not a life necessity, but sneakers is a completely different issue.
You must have a happy life, eh?


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll have to hold it before I judge. I feel like 7.9" might be a tad much. I've used the Nexus 7, and in comparison the iPad Mini looks a little wide. The screen is almost a full inch bigger. Not quite sure how the bezels compare.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> Really? Withholding sex for Converse sneakers?
> The Apple things are just your normal household "completers" - not a life necessity, but sneakers is a completely different issue.
> You must have a happy life, eh?



No I am just a realist.  Most women are frugal and expect their husbands to be as frugal as possible. Asking for all these things would put a guy in the dog house and give you a good talking to about money.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 30, 2012)

Mikuro said:


> I'll have to hold it before I judge. I feel like 7.9" might be a tad much. I've used the Nexus 7, and in comparison the iPad Mini looks a little wide. The screen is almost a full inch bigger. Not quite sure how the bezels compare.



True, but remember -- the Nexus 7 has a 16:9 screen while the iPad mini's is a 4:3 screen.

16:9 aspect ratios make a tablet a lot larger than they need to be, and, in my humblest of opinions, I think Apple got it right in saying that 16:9 doesn't have a place (yet) in tablet screens.  It can be an awkward aspect ratio, whereas 4:3 works "better" and "more natural."


----------

